# Taking gear on a plane?



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Yo guys im off to Egypt next month, but was planning to start a course of Clen/Test/Tren for my cutting cycle, im sure i can get away with taking Clen tabs but what is the deal with liquids and needles ect..??

Thanks.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

umm are YOU SERIOUS....... if you think your gonna take needles and steroids overseas you really need to rethink that!!


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

MissBC said:


> umm are YOU SERIOUS....... if you think your gonna take needles and steroids overseas you really need to rethink that!!


Thats all i needed lol, the first sign of any problems i might get there is no way im risking it lol, thanks hun


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

not a chacne of taking needles with out various letter from the doctor to suggest it is absolutely definately needed! even tabs would be a bit dodgy as the substance would show on the scanner so you would have to keep them in your pocket so if they check you which they randomly do they would find them on you


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

yea dont take clen either


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

don't flame .. i aint really aware but what if you need to take needle on plane your diabetic


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

I have taken tabs all over the world with me and been fine - I usually buy a tub of vitamins, fill them with the exct number minus 2 tablets (to explain why the tub has been opened if asked, just say I took 2 in the morning) and also bring with me the reciept of the health store I got it from. I have not been asked yet, but normally do this just to be sure. But needles - no way would I risk it. As for being diabetic - surely they would want to see you slin pen etc as opposed to some blues and greens lol


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> I have taken tabs all over the world with me and been fine - I usually buy a tub of vitamins, fill them with the exct number minus 2 tablets (to explain why the tub has been opened if asked, just say I took 2 in the morning) and also bring with me the reciept of the health store I got it from. I have not been asked yet, but normally do this just to be sure. But needles - no way would I risk it. As for being diabetic - surely they would want to see you slin pen etc as opposed to some blues and greens lol


Yeah just asking if was to take GH on board lol but i aint going any where yet.. so not bothered  just wondered


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

on the handluggage nope unless diabetic

put them in your case

i take needles everywhere as

a) vitamin injections are perfectly legal

B) to syringe a fighters ear of blood you need clean and sterile kit - so it goes in my medibox inside my case - never had an issue - again needles are perfectly legal


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

i still stand by my word, its not worth taking the risk if you can delay your cutting cycle by 1 - 2 weeks. silly to take the risk IMO


----------



## baza666 (Jun 19, 2009)

jus buy them over there loadsa pharmacys and they`ll sell you anything!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

sizar said:


> Yeah just asking if was to take GH on board lol but i aint going any where yet.. so not bothered  just wondered


Ah with GH maybe - you can explain the slin pins with diabetes but not so sure about the amps of GH and bac water.


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

When I was 3 weeks out from the British last year I went abroad for a short break, obviously I was hammering the gear. I took everything I needed, needles, GH, etc. Just pack it all in suit case in protective containers and once its checked in its all good to go.


----------



## BOK (Mar 9, 2007)

noel said:


> on the handluggage nope unless diabetic
> 
> put them in your case
> 
> ...


I fly to LA, California quite a bit. I have been told by locals in CA that it is an offence to be in posation of barrels and hypodermic needles.

So find out local law, before you fly.

Bok


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

needles are not illegal...and as noel has said, if they go in your suitcase in the planes cargo, then all will be fine. needles are no threat to anyone in the plane's cargo hold.

do you think they scan every suitcase that goes onto a plane??? do they ****! and anyhow, a needle would barely show up as a shadow on a scanner IF they bothered to scan your bag.

do not take anything on as hand luggage!


----------



## hard_mass (Apr 28, 2010)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> I have taken tabs all over the world with me and been fine - I usually buy a tub of vitamins, fill them with the exct number minus 2 tablets (to explain why the tub has been opened if asked, just say I took 2 in the morning) and also bring with me the reciept of the health store I got it from. I have not been asked yet, but normally do this just to be sure. But needles - no way would I risk it. As for being diabetic - surely they would want to see you slin pen etc as opposed to some blues and greens lol


Would you put dbols or oxy in the tubs mate?


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

depends what country you are going to - always check the laws first.

somewhere like egypt should be fine, just *dont *pack it in your hand luggage.


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

what about me, im going home to ireland for the summer from uni.

I have 7 boxes of iran test here.

Could i bring these back on the plane?


----------



## VTWIN (Jul 4, 2008)

Get yoursefl a `sterile medical equipment` pouch, contains Barrels and pins

and giving sets etc, cram it full of what you need.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Enough is enough! I have had it with these motherf*cking steroids on this motherf*cking plane!! :lol:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

More chance getting BA Baracuss on a plane.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

not really sure what others r going on about but ur absolutely fine going to egypt with everythin u need mate, its toally legal there...pack in suitcase NOT handluggae lol

im going next month, will be taking needles, gh, slin, t3, and test  .....

plus watever u dnt hav, get from local pharmacies, ur LEGALLY allowed to bring back personal use amount of gear from egypt to UK.....their cidoteston is gd   ...bring bk a gd 100+ shots


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Dean00 said:


> what about me, im going home to ireland for the summer from uni.
> 
> I have 7 boxes of iran test here.
> 
> Could i bring these back on the plane?


yes its perfectly legal in ireland to possess, just like here lol....jus dnt take 70 boxes haha


----------



## zidiezid (May 19, 2007)

buy them over there mate,cheap as chips.


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

XJPX said:


> yes its perfectly legal in ireland to possess, just like here lol....jus dnt take 70 boxes haha


Nice one :thumb:

So they will defo not confiscate them on me 7 boxes of 10 amp of test.. dont wana risk it


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

XJPX said:


> yes *its perfectly legal in ireland to possess*, just like here lol....jus dnt take 70 boxes haha


they not legal to possess unless you have a percription


----------



## julian coleman (Sep 4, 2006)

i fly all over world with job,just put in hull luggage, got stopped in Dubai few weeks back in customs looked they at gear said ok no problems.....wont take it to USA or austrlia


----------



## scottomus0 (Jun 4, 2010)

im flying from london to manchester today, maybe picking up some test from source back home, am i def alrite flying back to london with the gear and poss needles?


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

scottomus0 said:


> im flying from london to manchester today, maybe picking up some test from source back home, am i def alrite flying back to london with the gear and poss needles?


cant see why not mate: - its legal to possess the stuff in UK after all. dont take it as hand luggage if its needles:beer:


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

sizar said:


> Yeah just asking if was to take GH on board lol but i aint going any where yet.. so not bothered  just wondered


If my memory serves me correctly Stallone got busted for trying to carry GH into Australia. It all depends on local laws and whether you do end up getting stopped by customs.

Last time I went to Tenerife I met up with some lads that had taken an absolute stack of reccy drugs with them just because they had not got stopped and searched didn't mean it was a smart thing to do.


----------



## NickStone (Jun 20, 2010)

Fyi, any quantities; Australia and Dubai (UAE) DEFINATELY NOT, especially not in UAE.


----------



## Paulo Souza (Jun 19, 2010)

in 2005 the bodybuilder Hidedata Yamagashi was arrested in LA for 60 days, because he came from japan with some viagras and testosterone.


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

I just came back from turkey today with 60 nolvadex tabs, 40 anadrol tabs, 40 proviron tabs.

no problem atal


----------



## djd66 (May 11, 2009)

As far as I know - it's not legal to possess the stuff in the UK - it's just that there's a policy not to prosecute when it's for own use. Not the same as legal.... and if someone wanted to be a sod about it they could...all gear falls under the class C and perscription drugs bit of Misuse of Drugs Act - even covers most pro hormones if you look.... :innocent:


----------

